# 2Cool Fly Guys outing?



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

What do y'all think about us 2Cool fly fisherman getting together somewhere, sometime to toss a fly or two? I know most of the guys from the Houston area as many of us are member of Texas FlyFishers. It would be fun to meet some of the guys one here from other parts of the state. 

Just tossing it out there to see if anyone else is interested. 


Michael Quigley
Saltwater Outings Chairman
Texas FlyFishers


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm game...suggest consider something in a hill country stream(s) cause I've never really fly fished those and would like to.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am down in Corpus and would like to take a trip!


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1482384745389576/?ref=bookmarks

This group is in and around the houston area.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Im down


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd be in for a saltwater outing or even a guadalupe trip for rainbows during the winter.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm game


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm down!


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I'm in the Corpus area as well. Yarborough Pass would be a great loaction. There is plenty of area to camp, wade and kayak. If someone has a boat you can put in at Bird Island and be there in a few minutes. I have caught 50+ drum on the fly in a day and you can always shoot across the dunes and hit the surf. I have also caught some really nice trout and reds there. It also has an abundance of sheepies cruising the flats. You would need to have four wheel drive, but it's one of my favorite spots accessible by vehicles.


----------



## hereford (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm game too! Keep me in the loop!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

bring it.... Im in POC


----------

